# Wiring r34 coil pack harness to r33gtr



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi all
Does anyone have a tutorial for wiring in a R34 coil pack harness to a r33gtr?

I have the harness and kit to fit r35 coil packs and eliminate the ignitor.

Many thanks Carl

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Plenty of harnesses on ebay. By the time you***8217;ve sourced all the connectors it***8217;s not worth the bother. Especially the connector that bypasses the igniter and plugs straight in.


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

lightspeed said:


> Plenty of harnesses on ebay. By the time you***8217;ve sourced all the connectors it***8217;s not worth the bother. Especially the connector that bypasses the igniter and plugs straight in.


I've got a harness, just need to hard wire it. Anyone already done this?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

